# Winding Problems With An Mp 2801



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

When I wind my O&W MP 2801 I do so gently (as with all my hand wound watches) and stop when I feel any slight restistance. The watch will then only run for about 18 hours.

Am I being too timid and stopping short or is this normal - I fear not

Help please

Des


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

how many winds does it take till it stops, in 24 hours then when completely unwound down? I have one running takes maybe 24 flips of the thumb and forefinger every 24 hours (not full 360 rotations), approx but have a habit of playing with the winder when wearing so may not be accurate.

are you sure you are hitting the full wind? they can take a bit of pushing to test and should not snap anything, I wind mine roughly!


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

James said:


> how many winds does it take till it stops, in 24 hours then when completely unwound down? I have one running takes maybe 24 flips of the thumb and forefinger every 24 hours (not full 360 rotations), approx but have a habit of playing with the winder when wearing so may not be accurate.
> 
> are you sure you are hitting the full wind? they can take a bit of pushing to test and should not snap anything, I wind mine roughly!


James,

Thanks for this. I'm getting about 15-16 flips. I'll try a bit harder

Des


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

How old is it?

It might just need a service


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

mattbeef said:


> How old is it?
> 
> It might just need a service


That's true but I don't know its age

Thanks

Des


----------

